# Porter Services as an extension to sweeping



## trebordollars (Apr 28, 2005)

We have been asked by a client to provide day porter services (light janitorial, window cleaning, handpicking grass, etc.) in addition to our parking lot sweeping. We are not sure how to charge for this? By the hour (if so how much), by the job, etc.?

Anybody providing this service and want to share a few secrets?

T~


----------



## shooters480 (May 7, 2008)

We charge $ 65.00 per hour for a two man crew.


----------

